# Good Sams Club find



## Guest (Oct 10, 2012)

*.....*

.....


----------



## kyletx1911a1 (Jul 16, 2012)

good find im going to sams today to see if i can find those


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

I wish BJs sold these!


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2012)

.....


----------



## Watercanlady (Jul 23, 2012)

Going into the city possible tomorrow. ( nearest SAMs club) 1- hr. drive. I will be looking for these books. Thank you for the heads up....


----------



## solardon (Mar 2, 2012)

look around folks, I found it at amazon for 4.94 new and .01 used (+3.99 shipping) in several states near you.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

check amazon.com too.

are the reference books?


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2012)

.....


----------



## WVprepper (Jun 28, 2012)

I have bought a couple of survival books from Sam's too.. They also sell FD food online too..


----------



## Watercanlady (Jul 23, 2012)

Nothing at our SAMs Club...


----------

